# Exo terra's only :) !



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

This has been posted on another forum aswell becuase I wanted to give more people to show off their vivs.

Please can you post any pictures of your exo terra vivariums, wether it be a leopard gecko in there or a tree frog, a tarantula or a mantis, anything goes.
This is the place too show off you vivs.
It can be unique or completely basic.

thanks!


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nudge!


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol cool whats in there?


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

giant day geckos. this is the juvi tank


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Here's a photo of my 4 Exo's

Pygmy Chams









Frogs









Frogs









Frogs


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool what size exo do you need for pygmy chams


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Depends how many you want to keep!


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

bump!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

_Lasiodora parahybana_










_Chromatapelma cyaneopubescens..._looks a little bare but she will web up the entire tank in a month!










_Acanthoscurria geniculata_


----------



## fergus77 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here's ours with _leptopelis sp: _tree frogs


----------



## fergus77 (Sep 21, 2008)

forgot to mention, frogs weren't in it at this stage, this was the final building stage of our first attempt at a terrarium.

Tank is exo terra 45x45x60


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice setups guys.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

some very nice vivs.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Any more?


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

*Curly Hair*

This is my curly hair's new enclosure! :2thumb:


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

fergus77 said:


> Here's ours with _leptopelis sp: _tree frogs


 whats the floaty stuff at the bottom


----------



## fergus77 (Sep 21, 2008)

just some of the hydroleca that came out of the corners when i topped it up with water. Fished them all out afterwards and now looks well cool, the frogs love it


----------



## m4rc (Mar 20, 2008)

fergus77 said:


> just some of the hydroleca that came out of the corners when i topped it up with water. Fished them all out afterwards and now looks well cool, the frogs love it


Post a picture now with the frogs in there please!


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

heres some of my old exos i had 

baby green treefrog and baby grey treefrog mixed viv









grey treefrogs viv









green treefrog viv









gliding frog viv


----------



## fergus77 (Sep 21, 2008)

There wicked looking.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

My leopard gecko viv
















And the leo who owns it


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

*







*









leo viv


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the exo-terra for my Strawberry Dart Frogs (Oophaga pumilio "Isla Colon"):










This is one of the male inhabitants:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

There all very cool.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey guys, why dont you post here aswell  Lol....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/188159-reptile-room-tour.html


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

Heres some of my crestie vivs


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Them cresties are quite cool.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Crestie viv 1 










Crestie viv 2


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

My Emerald Swift Viv...........(sorry pics are old, ill take some new ones soon as, same set-up just live plants now lol)










And the man himself


----------



## Louiseb (Sep 3, 2008)

My spoilt stick insects.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

just a couple of my many


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awsome you should put the rest up here?
Whats in them exo's?


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I thinking of getting a crestie, will a adult be ok in a 12 x 12 x 18 or is 18 x 18 x 18 minimum?


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> I thinking of getting a crestie, will a adult be ok in a 12 x 12 x 18 or is 18 x 18 x 18 minimum?


12x12x18 would be ok for a baby-juvenile but an adult would need a 18x18x18 MINIMUM, my 2 moth old is in an 18x18x18 and hes fine.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ill probably get a cb 06 / 07 because I would like a young fully grown adult


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

suez said:


> just a couple of my many


You've overcome the big problem we encountered once we decided we wanted several reps AND Exo Terras - stackability!

That is one lovely, lovely set up. I was quite proud of ours but I'm shy now.


----------

